# Japan - end of day data



## chipotle (1 February 2014)

Hi,

With Japan being home to the 3rd largest exchange in the world (and close to my time zone), I'm thinking that this will provide greater opportunities than the ASX. I can't seem to find any EOD for Japan. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## rb250660 (1 May 2016)

I am also interested in this. I am trading ASX EOD systems using AmiBroker for analysis and testing. I am looking for historical EOD data for Japanese Stock Exchanges.


----------



## captain black (1 May 2016)

rb250660 said:


> I am also interested in this. I am trading ASX EOD systems using AmiBroker for analysis and testing. I am looking for historical EOD data for Japanese Stock Exchanges.




Just Data has Japanese EOD data listed as available:

http://www.justdata.com.au/dataexchanges.php

Scroll down to "Japan".


----------

